# Advice on plants for 23L (6US Gal) Fluval Edge



## elz2715 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi there,

Just to give you a little low down I have been a Betta owner less than 2 weeks, and am already on my second tank after the first being faulty, needless to say I am currently doing a fish in cycle.

I would like to add some real plants to this new tank. The light that came with it is a 21 LED lamp, which claims to be suitable for aquatic plants, and preferably I do not want to upgrade it.
The tank is a 23L Fluval Edge (before people raise concerns, a 1cm air gap has been left at the top for the betta to be able to breathe- personally I don't think it detracts from the tank at all, but the fish's health is more important than aesthetics anyway...)

I was just looking for some advice as to what plants (low maintenance if poss) would be suitable for this tank. It houses my Betta and one Yamato shrimp, is having frequent %age water changes and all the water levels are testing fine. It has regular aquarium gravel, a heater set to 26c and the filter that came as standard set onto its lowest setting (Lucky does not mind it at all- the flow is very mild.)

This is Lucky in his old tank





& this is his new tank which is a bit cloudy having been set up for a matter of minutes... Not an ideal placement but I am home from University for a while, so can't really be helped


Any advice is greatly appreciated 

Also, if anyone could tell me the colouring/type of Betta I have that would also be awesome!


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

1. Ditch the multicolored gravel. I was in the same boat as you and I know the bright colors look good at first, but they will clash with the green and red hues of your future plants.

2. For low light, I recommend Java Fern, Bacopa Carolina, Anubias nana, and a bronze crypt (Wendtii). You will get a variety of color, growth, and these are all very hardy plants. Try to supplement these plants once you get them with root tabs and flourish comprehensive.

3. I recommend plantedaquariumscentral.com for buying plants. They always throw in extras with orders and have impeccable shipping and plants. Good prices too!

Also, I'm hoping you're not cycling your tank with your betta in it, although I'm sure you're not. Use Seachem Stability to speed up cycling. However, this is the PRIME time to change your gravel since you dont have beneficial bacteria established in your tank yet and it wont hurt the fish if you take it all out.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

+1 for the plants suggested by umarnasir335 and getting a different substrate. (I have blue gravel in my 10g and I regret it. I'm just too lazy to tear it apart to remove it right now. ;-)) I would also include Anacharis and Java moss. Hygrophila polysperma is also an easy, low light plant but grows like a weed if it likes your conditions and you will be constantly trimming it.

I have the same tank and have a dark substrate with HC, java moss, crypts, anubias nana, and ludwigia sp. red (please excuse the fact that I need to trim just about everything in there. I was growing out for my 40g build)


----------



## elz2715 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks both for your advice.
Umarnasir - in regards to the gravel, I will look to changing it, I've been tempted by more natural looking colours such as black and sandy tones, the only reason I moved the multicolour to my new tank is because it had been in the old tank for a week and I wanted to move over any good bacteria it may have accumulated- but if you think it would he okay to move it at this point still then I will definitely get some different gravel.

Thank you very much for your plant reccomendations, I will have to find a different supplier, as the one you have reccomended I'm assuming is american, and I'm in the UK, but I will definitely take your species into account... Being q total newbie I'm not sure what you mean by 'root tabs and flourish comprehensive' are these methods or products?

In terms of cycling with the betta in- the tank the betta is in is uncycled, so I am leaving it to cycle itself, not adding any chemicals. When I bought my first tank I was unaware of cycling, and then as that malfunctioned it was necessary to transfer him straight to the new tank with no time to cycle... I've read its okay to do it this way on this site... So I hope it is!

missavgp thank for you advice, your tank look really effective! Will look into the plants you've suggested. What is HC though, just for me to know... I am new to forum boards and so not down with the abbreviations yet


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

sorry it's Hemianthus Callitichoides, usually abbreviated to HC and commonly known as dwarf baby tears. They aren't a low light plant though I have had good luck with them. 

The 'root tabs' mentioned are a plant supplement pushed into the soil or gravel to nourish the plants in a nutrient deficient environment. 
Flourish comprehensive is a liquid fertilizer made by Seachem which will act similar to the root tabs only within the water column, which is better for some plants. 

Seachem also makes Prime, one of the best water conditioners on the market and is recommended if you are going to try a fish-in cycle as it will detoxify ammonia/nitrite/nitrate as well as chlorine and chloramine the water.


----------



## elz2715 (Apr 12, 2014)

Do you guys think this gravel is 'natural' enough? Would like to keep the tank as light as possible... Or would you recommend just a sand coloured or black gravel for the right look?


----------



## elz2715 (Apr 12, 2014)

missavgp said:


> sorry it's Hemianthus Callitichoides, usually abbreviated to HC and commonly known as dwarf baby tears. They aren't a low light plant though I have had good luck with them.
> 
> The 'root tabs' mentioned are a plant supplement pushed into the soil or gravel to nourish the plants in a nutrient deficient environment.
> Flourish comprehensive is a liquid fertilizer made by Seachem which will act similar to the root tabs only within the water column, which is better for some plants.
> ...


Ahh okay, thanks, I will look into them and the fertilisers mentioned.

Also, I do have a 'prime' type water conditioner that came with my tank, I can't recall the name right now, but I know it was a reputable one which I have seen mentioned on here before and I have been adding it as advised.

Thanks for all your advice- being new to this all, it is really appreciated... If you don't mind me asking, do you know what the colouring on my betta is called, and what type it is? I have looked but just can't decide on the tail...


----------



## umarnasir335 (Jan 9, 2014)

I think black gravel - if you want to name brands then something like Floramax or Eco Complete, will be best. The gravel you showed is better than the neon stuff, but white gravel will not make your overall tank pop with color. 

Your betta is most like a super delta tail type with bi-color blue/red. His red is kinda "peachy" though - very unique!


----------



## elz2715 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ah okay, I'll definitely consider the black. I'll prob end up going for the white though as the bf hates the idea of black and is in love with the blue in there... Gotta take what you can ;-P

Thanks so much for that, it's lovely to know what type he is! I absolutely love his colouring, but still it's nice to know he's unique!


----------

